# Nice Cwc Prewar In Pittsburgh Pa



## XBPete (Jul 6, 2016)

CWC or Snyder... local badged, nice looking bike

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/5668538206.html

*Antique Bicycle -Woodwell 'Ridewell' -(made in Pittsburgh)*

*


 

 *


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

"I'm hearing offers"  WTF? If you're selling something put a price on it. Cool badge though. V/r Shawn


----------



## cbustapeck (May 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> "I'm hearing offers"  WTF? If you're selling something put a price on it. Cool badge though. V/r Shawn




They're still looking for offers, four years later. Here goes nothing.


----------



## lounging (May 1, 2020)

What is the asking price?  thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2020)

"Offers"


----------



## cbustapeck (May 2, 2020)

Here's the current listing.


----------



## kreika (May 2, 2020)

Internet trolling at its finest.


----------

